# [soft] gestor descargas para pages tipo rapidshare[cerrado]

## zorth

EDITO:

he encontrado el programa que buscaba. en java asi que no hay problemas para usarlo  :Smile: 

jdownloader.

una vez bajado

http://jdownloader.org/download

se descomprime y se ejecuta el archivo JDownloader.jar con

java -jar JDownloader.jar

si da algun tipo de error, aseguraos de tener el entorno java instalado y tener la maquina virtual java seleccionada apropiada. 

para saber que maquina virtual hay disponibles se hace un 

java-config -L

y para seleccionar la adecuada que debe ser una version de java 1.5 o superior, se selecciona con un java-config -s "numero de las opciones disponibles"

bueno... queria retomar el tema sin mayores animos que aportar algo sobre este perfecto gestor de descargas para grandes cantidades de archivos de paginas tipo rapidshare, megaupload, etc  :Smile: 

saludos de nuevo

buenas.

tengo una consulta. aparte del gestor de descargas d4x, alguien conoce alguno para linux que le haga sombra al " universal share downloader " para windows?

lo estoy probando a traves de vmware con un XP emulado y es una bestia. le he puesto varias decenas de enlaces de rapidshare y el solito los va bajando uno tras otro a su bola, sin neceidad de navegador alguno o de estar verificando o picando nada, vamos, el lujo padre xD

he probado por ello, emularlo directamente con cedega pero no hay tu tia. solo funciona con vmware asi que tengo que dejar el xp virtual de fondo a su ritmo... pero bueno  :Smile: 

por cierto... tras un año sin actualizar gentoo me he bajado las gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7 y...vaya... todo cambia en la vida, hasta el menuconfig para configurar el nuevo kernel se me atraganta viendo la cantidad de nuevas opciones que traen estas fuentes en comparacion a mi actual 2.6.21-r2. me veo en una de dudas que llevo ya horas y horas mirando info para saber si debo o no debo seleccionar aqui o alla. es solo un comentario  :Smile: 

bueno, saludos.

----------

## achaw

En cuanto a rapidshare yo estuve buscando en los foros y no he encontrado nada util, a no ser que seas usuario premium. Si lo que buscas, es un app que "engañe" a rapidshare y te permita descargas multiples com premium, dudo que exista. Yo con lo que me conformaba es con un gestor que por lo menos me permita reanudar descargas, que tampoco encontre, pero tampoco he investigado mucho. Aca hay algunos enlaces:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-554701-highlight-rapidshare.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-592484-highlight-rapidshare.html

Saludos

----------

## zorth

hola achaw.

no no, no pretendo engañar con cuenta premiun. me da lo mismo mientras mi pc esta haciendo otras cosas dejar de fondo vmware con windows y el programita que comento como usuario free a un tope de 50kbs de descarga ±.

lo que preguntaba, es si existe algun downloader manager tipo d4x para linux pero que haga lo que hace este, que usa plugins para bajar una lista de archivos uno a uno sin que tu intervengas para nada. asi, dejas el programa de fondo currando y cuando te levantas al dia siguiente, te ha bajado todo sin que hayas estado pendiente... una gozada oye.

un ejemplo, para que nos entendamos:

le pones algo como esto:

```

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218662/rnf.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218652/rnf.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218805/rnf.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218649/rnf.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218671/rnf.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218683/rnf.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218660/rnf.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218598/rnf.part08.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218682/rnf.part09.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218614/rnf.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56218997/rnf.part11.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219006/rnf.part12.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219042/rnf.part13.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219055/rnf.part14.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219053/rnf.part15.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219045/rnf.part16.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219027/rnf.part17.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219040/rnf.part18.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219007/rnf.part19.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219009/rnf.part20.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219561/rnf.part21.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219588/rnf.part22.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219544/rnf.part23.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219563/rnf.part24.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219548/rnf.part25.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219608/rnf.part26.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219571/rnf.part27.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219537/rnf.part28.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219573/rnf.part29.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219558/rnf.part30.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219605/rnf.part31.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219536/rnf.part32.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219600/rnf.part33.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219552/rnf.part34.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219578/rnf.part35.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219572/rnf.part36.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219524/rnf.part37.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56219234/rnf.part38.rar

```

y el va bajando uno tras otro hasta bajarlos todos, sin hacerlo uno a uno a mano como se haria habitualmente.

saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *zorth wrote:*   

> hola achaw.
> 
> no no, no pretendo engañar con cuenta premiun. me da lo mismo mientras mi pc esta haciendo otras cosas dejar de fondo vmware con windows y el programita que comento como usuario free a un tope de 50kbs de descarga ±.
> 
> lo que preguntaba, es si existe algun downloader manager tipo d4x para linux pero que haga lo que hace este, que usa plugins para bajar una lista de archivos uno a uno sin que tu intervengas para nada. asi, dejas el programa de fondo currando y cuando te levantas al dia siguiente, te ha bajado todo sin que hayas estado pendiente... una gozada oye.
> ...

 

wget -i <filename>, donde filename es un fichero de texto plano conteniendo las urls.

Casi todos los downloaders de línea de comandos deberían poder hacer eso, y si no, pues se puede hacer un bucle en bash, en plan:

```
cat filename | while read url; do <mydownloader> "$url"; done
```

O si no quieres hacer la lista en un archivo y los nombres se varían solo en el número, algo como:

```
for i in $(seq 1 38); do echo wget http://rapidshare.com/files/56218662/rnf.part$(printf %02.0f $i).rar; done
```

Una variedad de formas con tan solo un par de herramientas básicas que ya vienen de serie en casi todos los linux del mundo. Sinceramente, tener una máquina virtual con xp para descargar una lista de archivos es un poco jevi  :Razz: 

----------

## achaw

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *zorth wrote:*   hola achaw.
> 
> no no, no pretendo engañar con cuenta premiun. me da lo mismo mientras mi pc esta haciendo otras cosas dejar de fondo vmware con windows y el programita que comento como usuario free a un tope de 50kbs de descarga ±.
> 
> lo que preguntaba, es si existe algun downloader manager tipo d4x para linux pero que haga lo que hace este, que usa plugins para bajar una lista de archivos uno a uno sin que tu intervengas para nada. asi, dejas el programa de fondo currando y cuando te levantas al dia siguiente, te ha bajado todo sin que hayas estado pendiente... una gozada oye.
> ...

 

Si, peo no es tan simple. Esos no son enlaces directos, sino no habria problemas. Rapidshare es un sistema de  descarga gratuitas, pero tiene restricciones para los usuarios free. Los enlaces directos no son tal, hay tiempo de espera a la hora de iniciar descargas y por supuesto no permite descargas simultaneas. Obviamente, ese ejemplo no funciona.

Saludos

----------

## piponazo

[quote="i92guboj"] *zorth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una variedad de formas con tan solo un par de herramientas básicas que ya vienen de serie en casi todos los linux del mundo. Sinceramente, tener una máquina virtual con xp para descargar una lista de archivos es un poco jevi 

 

 :Shocked:  A mi también me lo parece jeje. 

Yo hace tiempo utilizaba Flashgot (http://flashgot.net/) que es el flashget libre para firefox. Básicamente sirve como una interfaz con otros programas de descargas para hacer más sencillo su uso. En la web del proyecto viene más información acerca del programita  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, peo no es tan simple. Esos no son enlaces directos, sino no habria problemas. Rapidshare es un sistema de  descarga gratuitas, pero tiene restricciones para los usuarios free. Los enlaces directos no son tal, hay tiempo de espera a la hora de iniciar descargas y por supuesto no permite descargas simultaneas. Obviamente, ese ejemplo no funciona.
> 
> Saludos

 

Ya veo. Ya decía yo... Ahora la pregunta del millón es ¿por qué usar rapidshare cuando hay servicios de hosting sin tales restricciones?  :Razz: 

Siendo tal el caso no sabría ayudar. Siempre se podría diseñar un bot que haga los clicks por tí o pulse las secuencias de teclas, pero si no me equivoco estas páginas usarán algún sistema a lo captcha mediante el cual tendrás que teclear un código distorsionado (por lo cual el OCR tampoco ayudaría). No se como funcionará el programa que describes, pero si se usa captcha para evitar la automatización y el uso de bots, puede que el uso de dicho programa tampoco sea legal.

----------

## achaw

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   
> 
> Si, peo no es tan simple. Esos no son enlaces directos, sino no habria problemas. Rapidshare es un sistema de  descarga gratuitas, pero tiene restricciones para los usuarios free. Los enlaces directos no son tal, hay tiempo de espera a la hora de iniciar descargas y por supuesto no permite descargas simultaneas. Obviamente, ese ejemplo no funciona.
> 
> Saludos 
> ...

 

A la primera pregunta, porque esta de moda, supongo  :Very Happy: 

Las captchas se eliminaron hace un tiem`po, lo que se busca no es engañar al sistema, sino tratar de automatizar las descargas, cumpliendo con las restricciones, pero que un app se encargue de hacerlo.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Ya veo, gracias por la información, achaw. Siento no poder ser de ayuda entonces.

Saludos.

----------

## zorth

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   
> 
> Si, peo no es tan simple. Esos no son enlaces directos, sino no habria problemas. Rapidshare es un sistema de  descarga gratuitas, pero tiene restricciones para los usuarios free. Los enlaces directos no son tal, hay tiempo de espera a la hora de iniciar descargas y por supuesto no permite descargas simultaneas. Obviamente, ese ejemplo no funciona.
> 
> Saludos 
> ...

 

esto... si supiera programar al nivel que describes, esta claro que no andaria preguntando en el foro   :Razz: , mas bien, postearia un script o algo similar para que todo hijo de vecino que quisiera se beneficiara de mi trabajo y que le dieran por donde amargan los pepinos a los hosting de pago como rapidshare.

el por que rapidshare? porque, si quieres pongamos, un juego llamemosle X tienes 3 opciones: comprarlo y si no te gusta te lo comes, bajarlo por algun programa p2p o buscarlo por google en plan "game X rapidshare" y con suerte, en algun foro han puesto la iso troceada con enlaces a rapidshare. de ahi, que el programa que citaba en mi post inicial para windows me deje tan buen sabor de boca porque ahora puedo bajar 3 o 4 gbs de isos a una velocidad tipica de 30~50kbs para usuarios free pero, sin tener que ir enlace a enlace bajando las partes, el programa en cuestion lo hace todo   :Razz: 

bueno. de todas formas, un placer leeros como siempre  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## achaw

 *zorth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> el por que rapidshare? porque, si quieres pongamos, un juego llamemosle X tienes 3 opciones: comprarlo y si no te gusta te lo comes, bajarlo por algun programa p2p o buscarlo por google en plan "game X rapidshare" y con suerte, en algun foro han puesto la iso troceada con enlaces a rapidshare. de ahi, que el programa que citaba en mi post inicial para windows me deje tan buen sabor de boca porque ahora puedo bajar 3 o 4 gbs de isos a una velocidad tipica de 30~50kbs para usuarios free pero, sin tener que ir enlace a enlace bajando las partes, el programa en cuestion lo hace todo  
> 
> bueno. de todas formas, un placer leeros como siempre 
> ...

 

Hay cosas que no son necesarias decirlas, la politica del foro es no apoyar la pirateria en ningun sentido, despues lo que cada uno haga con su tiempo, depende de uno. Y no solo hay pirateria en rapidshare, vale aclarar...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *zorth wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*    *achaw wrote:*   
> 
> Si, peo no es tan simple. Esos no son enlaces directos, sino no habria problemas. Rapidshare es un sistema de  descarga gratuitas, pero tiene restricciones para los usuarios free. Los enlaces directos no son tal, hay tiempo de espera a la hora de iniciar descargas y por supuesto no permite descargas simultaneas. Obviamente, ese ejemplo no funciona.
> 
> Saludos 
> ...

 

Bueno, mi primera confusión fue esa, no recordaba como funcionaba el sistema de rapidshare. Se que mucha gente hace click bots para cosas así, pero no conozco ninguno, por eso no puedo recomendar nada. 

 *Quote:*   

> el por que rapidshare? porque, si quieres pongamos, un juego llamemosle X tienes 3 opciones: comprarlo y si no te gusta te lo comes, bajarlo por algun programa p2p o buscarlo por google en plan "game X rapidshare" y con suerte, en algun foro han puesto la iso troceada con enlaces a rapidshare. de ahi, que el programa que citaba en mi post inicial para windows me deje tan buen sabor de boca porque ahora puedo bajar 3 o 4 gbs de isos a una velocidad tipica de 30~50kbs para usuarios free pero, sin tener que ir enlace a enlace bajando las partes, el programa en cuestion lo hace todo  

 

Bueno, solo hay una forma legal. Si el programa fuese de libre distribución estaría dispuesto para descarga mediante enlaces en su web. Si el hilo evoluciona hacia la dirección a la que se dirige ahora mismo tendré que cerrarlo. Las normas del foro prohíben la discusión de cualquier tema ilegal, y ésto está justo en la frontera.

Discusión sobre software o metodología de descarga: ok. Discusión sobre descargas pirata: no.

----------

## xSober

Holas

no se si ya respondieron sobre este programa (me dio flojera leer toodo  :Razz:  )

hace pocas semanas conoci el JDownloader, como su nombre nos suguiere esta escrito en java, por lo tanto es multiplataforma.

soporta descarga de varias paginas tipo rapidshare y megaupload.

reconoce capcha, los tiempos de espera, agrupa por paketes para las descargas dividas en partes, maneja lista de contraseñas para los .rar y los puede descomprimir automaticamente, descarga de un archivo en varias parters para acelerar a descarga y ademas es extensible via pliugins.... tieme muchas mas caracteristicas que no conosco...

http://jdownloader.org/home?lng=en

lo he usado y no he tenido problemas, anda muy bien, no consume muchos recursos ...

pruebenlo, de verdad es un muy buen programa, me atrevo a decir que el mejor que conosco en cuanto a descargas...

salu2

----------

## achaw

 *xSober wrote:*   

> Holas
> 
> no se si ya respondieron sobre este programa (me dio flojera leer toodo  )
> 
> hace pocas semanas conoci el JDownloader, como su nombre nos suguiere esta escrito en java, por lo tanto es multiplataforma.
> ...

 

Parece ser lo que buscamos, pero es una tortuga renga, come memoria a lo loco...pero en fin, es una solucion...

Saludos

----------

## zorth

resubo el tema por si a alguien le interesa... espero no molestar.

----------

## chakenio

Creo que la mejor forma de descargar de rapid o mega, es con un router entre medio, y un programa que lea las captcha y las introduzca, cuando usaba windows habia uno que hacia eso, si recuerdo el nombre lo edito y lo dejo.

Supongamos que existe la posibilidad de hacer telnet a tu router, con eso nos facilitamos mucho el trabajo, ya que solo tendriamos que hacer un script para hacer telnet, luego identificarnos ante el router y seleccionar desconectarnos y conectarnos (solo validos para ip's dinamicas), con eso ya tenemos nuestra nueva ip, luego podriamos dirigirnos al directorio donde se archivarian las cookies, borrarlas, y con eso poner a descargar nuevamente, con el programa que usemos... creo que eso si seria la cereza de la torta... lastima que a mi put... Noganet no se le puede hacer telnet.

[OT] Me gustaria saber, por curioso nomas, de que trabaja la gente de este foro, porque es tiempo de que empiece la universidad, y todavia nose que seguir... molestaria si creo un nuevo post preguntando eso ? jeje ^^U

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> Creo que la mejor forma de descargar de rapid o mega, es con un router entre medio, y un programa que lea las captcha y las introduzca, cuando usaba windows habia uno que hacia eso, si recuerdo el nombre lo edito y lo dejo.
> 
> Supongamos que existe la posibilidad de hacer telnet a tu router, con eso nos facilitamos mucho el trabajo, ya que solo tendriamos que hacer un script para hacer telnet, luego identificarnos ante el router y seleccionar desconectarnos y conectarnos (solo validos para ip's dinamicas), con eso ya tenemos nuestra nueva ip, luego podriamos dirigirnos al directorio donde se archivarian las cookies, borrarlas, y con eso poner a descargar nuevamente, con el programa que usemos... creo que eso si seria la cereza de la torta... lastima que a mi put... Noganet no se le puede hacer telnet.

 

En vez de hacer tanto lío, se puede usar TOR (The Onion Router) y Privoxy combinados. Te cambia el número de IP público cada pocos segundos...

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> [OT] Me gustaria saber, por curioso nomas, de que trabaja la gente de este foro, porque es tiempo de que empiece la universidad, y todavia nose que seguir... molestaria si creo un nuevo post preguntando eso ? jeje ^^U
> 
> Saludos

 

Yo estudié ingeniería electrónica pero vendo computadoras. De eso vivo. No sirvo como punto de referencia  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

para descargas rápidas y sin tanto rollo utilizo axel, es similar al fulado download acelerator y va muy bien con cualquier cosa.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> para descargas rápidas y sin tanto rollo utilizo axel, es similar al fulado download acelerator y va muy bien con cualquier cosa.

 

Si pero como es multithread no sirve para este tipo de páginas de las que habla el hilo, que no permiten mas de una sola conexión por número de IP simultánea.

Para todo lo demás, axel va de lujo...  :Very Happy: 

Es mas, download acelerator es una basura al lado de axel... Para routers congestionados que balancean carga por cantidad de conexiones (el 99% de los routers hogareños o corporativos de gama baja) download acelerator no es la solución, por que no permite decenas o cientos de conexiones a un mismo número de IP, apenas si abre 5 conexiones con lo que si hay ancho de banda usado en aplicaciones P2P por ejemplo la diferencia de velocidad obtenida es ínfima.

Axel por el contrario puede hacerse con todo el ancho de banda disponible si no se lo usa con cuidado...

Salud!

----------

## VeritisQuo

Yo utilizo Flashget con Wine. 

Una observación. Rapidshare no te deja hacer "resume" si un ficheron casca al descargar si eres cliente free. Para poder realizar "resume" has de ser premium.

A parte que tienes que dejar una hora entre descarga y descarga si no eres premium.

Mi solución es rascarse el bolsillo (lo acabas amortizando) y usar el Flashget con wine.

----------

## afkael

Este tema debe estar remuerto.. pero agrego este programa porque lo encontré por ahi y me pareció que va justo con la consulta:

Slimrat: http://code.google.com/p/slimrat/

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Este tema debe estar remuerto.. pero agrego este programa porque lo encontré por ahi y me pareció que va justo con la consulta:
> 
> Slimrat: http://code.google.com/p/slimrat/
> 
> Saludos

 

Lo estoy probando, funciona diez puntos, muchas gracias!

Salud!

----------

## Ripichip

Acá les dejo otra solución que solamente utiliza los addons de firefox (flashgot+DownThemAll!)

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eDCtYPKIgo
```

Saludos

----------

